# What helmet do you use?



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Not a wear or not thread. Do what you want. 

It's time for me to get a new brain bucket. Been using a Red for a couple seasons that I probably should have replaced already. 

So, what have you been using and what have you liked/disliked about it?


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

I rock a Ride Duster. I freaking love it. It's super comfy, doesn't make you feel like a bobble head. The warmth is perfect. But the best thing is the built in headphones. Only disadvantage is the goggle strap in the back. When a take a bad spill my goggles usually fall off. But if it weren't for the helmet on a couple of the falls idk if I would be here typing lol.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I use a Bern G2. I like it. Adjustable venting works well with my goggles (dye clk) and it fits my head well.
I used a bern baker before and thought it was good but the venting wasnt great.
Before that was a Giro Shiv, light and comfy but poor venting
Also used a smith holt, didnt like the fit after my hair was cut and only wore it a couple times.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Giro Combyne. Softshell inside and outside that is still classified as a helmet. Basically, though they'll still recommend you do, you can get away with not replacing it after one hard fall.


----------



## onthefence (Dec 16, 2010)

Bern Macon, but it's a little too warm during spring conditions. Will be looking into a Smith Maze or something else that's light. 

Anybody have suggestions?


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Giro Combyne. Softshell inside and outside that is still classified as a helmet. Basically, though they'll still recommend you do, you can get away with not replacing it after one hard fall.


I'm assuming it's pretty light as a result of the material. What's the profile like? Has it warped or anything?

Maybe a better question, how warm is it?


----------



## KentoBento (Sep 8, 2013)

Bern Watts, On that note, I got a medium and the helmet is by itself kinda jiggly but with the pads it hurts my head. I've been using a beanie and that kinda works but is there a better way?
Third Party pads?

Sorry for making the reply a question


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Had the Smith Maze, its a good helmet but I feel like in terms of durability and protection there are better out there. Super lightweight and comfy though, easy to forget you're wearing a helmet. Also really good helmet/goggle interface.

Also had the Red Mutiny. Not my cup of tea. No vents so you are drenched in sweat, plus the foam protective layer wasn't very well secured to the actual hard shell which made it rattle around while riding.

I'm going to try the Pro-tec b2 this year. Size up for sure. Little heavier, but the big selling point for me is the SXP multiple impact liner. Don't have to replace this thing every time you knock your noggin.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Had a Bern Baker, loved it.

Now with a Sandbox Classic, also love it. 

I have a MASSIVE head and its often tough to find helmets that fit....both those worked for the big head.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

ICary said:


> I rock a Ride Duster. I freaking love it. It's super comfy, doesn't make you feel like a bobble head. The warmth is perfect. But the best thing is the built in headphones. Only disadvantage is the goggle strap in the back. When a take a bad spill my goggles usually fall off. But if it weren't for the helmet on a couple of the falls idk if I would be here typing lol.


I'm going to 2nd the Ride Duster. Fits my EG2's and never had any issues with them falling off but I'm never in the park.


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

Jason said:


> I'm going to 2nd the Ride Duster. Fits my EG2's and never had any issues with them falling off but I'm never in the park.


Yay I love it. I wish I would have went with EG2s or Oakley Canopy feel like they have a better helmet to goggle fit then my Crowbars.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

ICary said:


> Yay I love it. I wish I would have went with EG2s or Oakley Canopy feel like they have a better helmet to goggle fit then my Crowbars.


That does not make a lot of sense. Crowbars are well know to work with almost all helmets, while the larger goggles like the EG2 or Canopy can be much more problematic - which is consistent with my own experience: Never had a problem using Crowbars with a variety of helmets, while I had to go down to the EG2.5 with my K2 helmet because the EG2.5 did not fit with it.


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> That does not make a lot of sense. Crowbars are well know to work with almost all helmets, while the larger goggles like the EG2 or Canopy can be much more problematic - which is consistent with my own experience: Never had a problem using Crowbars with a variety of helmets, while I had to go down to the EG2.5 with my K2 helmet because the EG2.5 did not fit with it.


It's just my PO. They are good side ways fit (strap) but I feel as if there's a decent gap between my helmet and goggles (top) but it was fixed by wearing a beanie.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Treegreen said:


> I'm assuming it's pretty light as a result of the material. What's the profile like? Has it warped or anything?
> 
> Maybe a better question, how warm is it?


It's new for 2014. I don't actually have it yet. it wont be that light. multi impact foam is heavier than EPS. I've never worried about helmet warmth. And Giro has been in the helmet game for a while, I cant believe it'd warp.


----------



## 2hipp4u (Dec 24, 2010)

Giro g10 good fit and adjustable, venting is also very good. Only problem I have is the headphone pockets hurt my ears after a few hours.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Bern Watts.

Looks and fits good but does not accomodate gogs as well as I'd like and it could vent better.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Giro 9 and Smith variant brim


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I got a ProTec B2 Snow last season and I love it. For me, the fit is great. The selling feature for me was the ear muffs actually fit against my head well, but still have plenty of room for my ears. The Red I had before gave me headaches from having my ears crushed, even though the on-head fit was ok. Another great thing about the ProTec is the light weight and better goggle strap holder.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

Giro 9 helmet. Comfy, warm and light... although I am eyeing the new Combyn.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Smith variant brim. Very light , good ventilation almost too good. Its noisy also a high speed, it sounds like I'm in a haunted house somtimes


----------



## Zedank (Aug 28, 2013)

I just picked up a Smith Maze to pair up with my IO/X goggles. I still have the RED Hi-Fi which will now serve as a backup helmet or a loaner to a friend who can fit it.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Capix Louie Vito helmet. It's comfy, and fits well with my EG2's.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

Hmm. Lots of research to do! Thanks for the responses.



Nivek said:


> It's new for 2014. I don't actually have it yet. it wont be that light. multi impact foam is heavier than EPS. I've never worried about helmet warmth. And Giro has been in the helmet game for a while, I cant believe it'd warp.


I guess my thought was the weight of the shell would likely be reduced since the video makes it look like a softer, more malleable, plastic material. I was just curious if it got heated up in storage or something if it would change the shape a bit. 

Showing to my wife her first comment was to wonder aloud if it would be warm so I figured that was as good a question as any. I'll be interested in hearing your thoughts on it after using it some. I don't ride any park or anything, but I do like the occasional cliff drop (which are really more like slightly large rock drops) and have been known to smack my head hard enough to warrant worrying about the foam. So, a helmet that could reasonably absorb a few of those types of hits and keep on ticking is certainly intriguing.


----------

